# Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?



## heizungsrohr (14. Juni 2010)

*Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Soo, hab jetz kein direkt übereinstimmendes Thema dazu gefunden, deswegen mach ich den mal auf.
Seid ihr der Meinung, dass die Schwarz-Gelbe Koalition aufgeben sollte, oder sich zusammenrauffen sollte?
Die Umfrage endet mit der Bundespräsidentenwahl.
Edit: Sollte jedenfalls so sein, aber scheinbar ist die Mindestdauer 30 Tage


----------



## herethic (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Ich *glaube* nicht dass es Neuwahlen geben wird,weil die FDP die CDU braucht und weil die CDU sonst keine Freunde hat.

Mir ist es aber relativ Wayne ob Neuwahlwen abgehalten werden,die Koaliton baut keine ******** macht aber auch nichts gutes.


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Ja eben, die Koalition macht gar nichts, und das was sie macht, is Schrott


----------



## Jan565 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

[X] Neuwahlen, besser heute als morgen!

Am Besten schon gestern. Die Kerle versprechen Steuersenkungen aber machen es nicht. Naja, nicht für den Arbeiter, für den Haufen an Unternehmen schon. Dem kleinen Mann der für alles Arbeiten gehen muss hat immer weniger. Kann nichts absetzen und muss alles aus eigener Tasche bezahlen. Ich kann jeden Verstehen, der bei so einer Politik sagt, ich lebe lieber vom Staat. Einige Leute gehen Arbeiten und haben am Ende weniger als ein Hartz 4 empfenger, dass muss nicht sein sowas. Weg mit der CDU under FDP. Ich habe diese Vo******* nicht gewählt.


----------



## biberchamp (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Ich finds einfach nur geil wie sich immer alle über die Regierung aufregen, aber ihr ganzen pfosten wählt sie immer wieder.


----------



## Dartwurst (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*



biberchamp schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur geil wie sich immer alle über die Regierung aufregen, aber ihr ganzen pfosten wählt sie immer wieder.


Ich hab sie nicht gewählt! Aber eigentlich scheint es mir egal,wer regiert,alle wollen nur mein Bestes!
Mein Geld


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

[x]Neuwahlen, besser heute als morgen! 
wird zwar bei der derzeitigen besetzung von politikern nich viel besser werden, aber so wies jetzt is, gehts einfach nicht weiter, irgendwann muss mal was kommen. ,,lieber ein ende mit schrecken, als ein ende ohne schrecken"


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

[X]
Neuwahlen!

Nicht, dass ich denke, es würde sich allgemein etwas ändern. Wahrscheinlich würde es auf eine neue große Koalition (CDU/SPD) des Stillstandes hinauslaufen. 

Aber wenigstens wäre man diese unsägliche Klientelpartei los und hätte wieder Spielraum, die dämlichen Steuerboni für Hoteliers und Großverdiener zu kippen.


----------



## EinarN (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

[X]
Neuwahlen !

Währe wenigstens ein chance das diese jezigen versager (gesammt Merkel) verschwinden bevor diese noch das gesammte lan in ein entgültiges ruin treiben.


----------



## Nuklon (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Ich meine es ist doch so offentaichtlich was grade passiert. Durch die ganzen Wahlen letztes Jahr durfte man nicht und jetzt nach NRW-Wahl gibt es wieder Freiraum zum Querschießen. Zu Weihnachten wird sich das wegen den Landtagswahlen nächstes Jahr wieder in Friede, Freude und "wir sind die besten" umwandeln.
Das Presse und politische Gegner da immer mit rumwursteln ist logisch. Aber für Neuwahlen reicht es nicht. Keine der aktuellen Parteien hätte was davon. 

Selbst bei der Parteienfinanzierung würden sie sich ins Knie schießen und Millionen verlieren.

Zusammendfasend bleibt zu sagen das die ganzen schwelenden Knonflikte jetzt hochkommen und die Parteispitzen sie jetzt austragen müssen um später wieder einig sein zu können.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*



Nuklon schrieb:


> ... Keine der aktuellen Parteien hätte was davon. .....


 
Einzig die FDP hätte nichts von Neuwahlen. 
Manche danach sogar Regierungsverantwortung. Alle anderen zumindest prozentuale Zugewinne. 
Am meisten hätten allerdings die Bürger dieses Landes gewonnen, da sie nun ja noch genau vor Augen haben und wissen, wie sie den Wahlversprechen der Parteien trauen dürfen. Und genau *das* ist der Punkt, vor dem die derzeit regierenden Parteien tatsächlich wahnsinnige Angst haben.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

ja aber die FDP muss sich doch nicht wundern mit einem wie westerwelle ....


----------



## Woohoo (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Bitte keine Neuwahlen!
Das gäb dann das gleiche Durcheinander wie in NRW oder, noch schlimmer, zu viele wählen die Linke.


----------



## heizungsrohr (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Oh nein, Menschen, die die Linke wählen! Menschen mit einer anderen Meinung als ich, igitt


----------



## EinarN (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Bitte keine Neuwahlen!
> Das gäb dann das gleiche Durcheinander wie in NRW oder, noch schlimmer, zu viele wählen die Linke.



Da sieht man es schon. 
Nichts gegen dich, aber genau das ist die falsche menthalität um sich aus der Afäre heraus zu zihen. 
Um eine enderung zu Vermeiden, lieber verzichtet man auf wählen 
Was ist das problem mit den Linken, Wen das Volkes wille ist?
Man vermeidet es das die Menschen am zug Kommen, sich die meinung und wille eusern oder man vermeidet die gefahr das plözlich die alten weg sind? 
Kann man sich ein land ohne CDU, Ohne die Christ Demokraten nicht vorstellen? 
Geht es nicht ohne Religiöse Einstellungen mit PLEITE SAMARITA EFEKT?
Ist das sooo... Grauenhaft? Muss immer wider die Alte Schablone Abgezogen werden?

Alldas sind für mich am jeden fahl, offene fragen wofür ich möglicherweise nie eine antwort finden werde und was NRW Betrifft, die sollen nicht mehr so fiel herum streiten, finger weg von coalitionen und mal endlich Arbeiten und weniger herum labern! 
Die sollen die arbeit machen wofür sie von den steuerzahler auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## Woohoo (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

@EinarN + heizungsrohr

Das Parteiprogramm der Linken sagt mir eben überhaupt nicht zu. Noch weniger als das der übrigen Parteien. 
Und ich fürchte, dass diese Partei, wegen dem schlechten Abschneiden der großen Parteien, weiter an Wählern gewinnt. Ohne das sie wissen was sie da genau wählen. 
Aber jeder wird hoffentlich schon die Partei wählen die einem selbst die meisten Vorteile verspricht.
Ich respektiere jedoch wenn jemand meint, diese Parteien wählen zu müssen.

Aber Politik ist auch ein Thema zum verzweifeln. Kaum Experten am Werk und zu viele Interessenskonflikte etc.

Offtopic:
@EinarN

Ich hoffe der Text ist aufgrund der großen Emotionen so ausgeartet.  Ok kein Muttersprachler dann nehme ich das natürlich zurück.


----------



## herethic (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

ARD-DeutschlandTrend Extra: Rekordunzufriedenheit mit der Regierung | tagesschau.de


----------



## EinarN (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

@ Woohoo

Es geht mir nicht um der partei im sinne, alls LINKE sondern als "ANDERE" Partei in Allgemein. 
Sobald die Gefahr gegeben ist das CDU / CSU nicht mehr am zug ist sondern eine ANDERE Partei egal welche die auch ist, werden alle hebeln im Bewegung gesezt das diese Gefahr Entfernt wird. Sei es durh Vermeiden der Walen, sei es durch Koalitionen. Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, die CDU sind immer die was am langen hebel sizen bzw. Sitzen wollen / müssen und das ist der große mist.

Man sieht es was in NRW eben passuert. Der von der CDU der Tobt wie bescheuert weil er nicht mehr am zug ist und anstat das sie diese "tante" was nun neu da ist, ihre arbeit machen lassen, wird die permanent im "kreuzbeschuss" genommen von wegen Koalieren, koaliern, koalieren, um irgend etwas zu machen das die CDU immer mitdabei sein soll und so was ist einfach nur zum kotzen.
Anstat das die politiker und die gewählten parteien ihre arbeit machen sollen, müssen sie sich permanent mit sich selbst beschäftigen, mit interne auseinandersetzungen, zig koalitionen (Jameika / Ampel und sonstigen bla,bla) und alldas weil überall mus immer nur die CDU am längsten hebel sein. Das spielhien sehe ich schon seit gut 20 Jahre seit ich in deutschland bin.
Kommen nun neuwahlen, geht der CDU echt der hintern auf Glatteis bei das was die eben Verbockt haben. Merkel mit Einbezogen.


----------



## padme (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

naja ich bin zwar kein freund der cdu/csu oder fdp, aber gleich eine neuwahl fordern, wenn den regierungsparteien mal ein bissel gegenwind in die segel bläst, finde ich übertrieben.
sollte sich sowas dann durchsetzen, werden wohl in zukunft alle immer nach neuwahlen schreien, sobald irgendwas nicht passt, und das kann ja wohl nicht das ziel von wahlen sein.
schönen gruss am morgen


----------



## der-sack88 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

@ Woohoo

Die Linke gewinnt keine Stimmen, vor allem die Grünen profitieren von dem Niedergang der aktuellen Regierung. Die könnten, wenn jetzt gewählt werden würde, mit satten 17% rechnen. Die Linke hätte nur 11%. Kam gestern in den Tagesthemen. Solche Zahlen sind natürlich nur Prognosen, aber ungefähr sollten die dennoch hinkommen.

Ich bin voll und ganz für Neuwahlen, das beste was passieren könnte wäre wenn die FDP nicht in den Bundestag kommen würde.

Ich hab schon damit gerechnet, dass diese Regierung nicht lange überlebt, aber dass der Niedergang so schnell geht und dass das Volk so schnell merkt, was für dreckige Lügner uns da grade regieren, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das wir Deutschen so lernfähig sind.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

ist wenn man so will das gleiche wie damals mit schröder.
Da frag ich mich halt was die regel soll, dass man normalerweise alle 4 jahre wählt.  Also wenn die Säcke da schon die millionen in ihre eigenen taschen scheffeln, dann kann man doch wenigstens erwarten dass sie sich zusammenraufen können -.-


----------



## hyperionical (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Die Frage ist völlig zwecklos, denn jeder der sich nur etwas mit dem politschen System beschäftigt oder seinen Menschenverstand aktiviert weiß das der Name der Regierenden völlig egal is.
Machterlangung und Machterhaltung sind die einzigen Ziele aller "Volksvertreter" bedingt durch die geldbasierte Wirtschaft und deren systemische Abläufe.


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Wenn die Koalition scheitert, könnte es auch eine große Koalition geben. Für die CDU wäre das auf jeden Fall attraktiver als Neuwahlen.


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

[X] _Zusammenrauffen und den Streit beilegen_


----------



## Dartwurst (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*



hyperionical schrieb:


> Die Frage ist völlig zwecklos, denn jeder der sich nur etwas mit dem politschen System beschäftigt oder seinen Menschenverstand aktiviert weiß das der Name der Regierenden völlig egal is.
> Machterlangung und Machterhaltung sind die einzigen Ziele aller "Volksvertreter" bedingt durch die geldbasierte Wirtschaft und deren systemische Abläufe.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen
Evtl noch das sich viele wundern,das die Linke prozentual so viele Stimmen bekommt. Wenn ca 30% der Wahlberechtigten zu Hause bleibt,darf sich dieser Teil nicht wundern,das die an sich geringe Anzahl der Linkswähler so hoch auswirkt. Und ich befürchte die wurschteln weiter und es gehen noch weniger zur Wahl.


----------



## HappyMutant (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Ähem, das hat aber logisch schwere Schlagseite. Wenn dies die einzigen Ziele sind, würde man keine unpopulären Entscheidungen treffen und Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen spielen. Denn bei aller Liebe zum "gesunden Menschenverstand": Geld verleiht Macht und das ist unbestritten. Aber das ist kein Ursache des Geldes, es macht es höchstens bequemer. Wenn es nicht Geld ist, sind es eben Privilegien oder Gefälligkeiten oder Status. Aber Geld alleine gewinnt keine Wahlen, deswegen hat man ja zumindest eine indirekte Demokratie etabliert. Weil dann einerseits zwar Lobbyismus noch funktioniert, aber auf der anderen Seite bei all zu offenem arbeiten gegen die Wünsche des Volkes zumindest die Abwahl droht. Es verhindert aber gleichzeitig nicht, dass überhaupt was entschieden wird. Das mag nicht ideal sein, ist aber weiterhin noch das beste was wir haben. Weil zumindest theoretisch ein Ausgleich zwischen purem Populismus und purem Lobbyismus entstehen kann. 

Von daher macht es schon was aus, wer sich für was zur Wahl stellt, weil die vertretenen Gruppen anders sind, weil auch Lobby unterschiedlich gewichtet werden. Mag sein, dass einige Kompromisse nur deswegen getroffen werden, um sich selbst die Macht zu erhalten. Mag sein, dass andere Dinge versprochen werden, als dann umgesetzt. Aber je länger das so läuft wie jetzt, desto stärker dann die Gegenbewegung, desto stärker die Gefahr der Abwahl. Und da Machterhalt das Ziel ist, wird sich das ändern müssen oder aber eben neue Koalitionen gefunden oder Neuwahlen stattfinden.

Das alle Parteien letztendlich zur erweiterten Mitte gehören und sich deswegen Politik nicht radikal unterscheidet und eher an vermeintlichen Notwendigkeiten orientiert ist, ist natürlich richtig, weshalb es so aussehen könnte, als sei egal, ob man sich für Inhalte interessiert. Aber damit bestärkt man allenfalls nur das, was man kritisiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Edit: Sollte jedenfalls so sein, aber scheinbar ist die Mindestdauer 30 Tage



Also meine Wahlumfragen haben regelmäßig unter 30 Tage 




Jan565 schrieb:


> Am Besten schon gestern. Die Kerle versprechen Steuersenkungen aber machen es nicht. Naja, nicht für den Arbeiter, für den Haufen an Unternehmen schon.



Es hat doch auch niemand "Steuersenkungen für Arbeiter" versprochen.
Daran, dass die Leute Wahlversprechen nicht kritisch durchdenken, ändern Neuwahlen nichts. Auch nicht daran, dass Politiker ihre Ankündigungen so formulieren, das möglichst niemand diejenigen bemerkt, die ihm schaden und idealerweise eine ganze Menge gesagtes fälschlicherweise zu seinen Gunsten interpretiert, auch nicht.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ja aber die FDP muss sich doch nicht wundern mit einem wie westerwelle ....



Nun hackt mal nicht alle auf Guido rum. Dafür, dass er zeitgleich Vizekanzler, Außenminister, Parteichef, Innenminister und Oppositionsführer ist/glaubt zu sein, macht er doch noch einen ganz guten Job 


@topic:
[X]neutral
Ich mag die Union nicht, ich hasse die FDP. Aber ständiges Neuwählen bringt keine bessere Politik - im Gegenteil. Gerade im Umfeld um Wahlen findet die schlimmste Klientelpolitik statt oder man konzentriert sich gleich ganz auf Wahlkampf und macht gar nichts mehr. Außerdem sind imho ein erheblicher Teil der Probleme, die wir im Moment haben und in den nächsten Jahren zu spüren bekommen, auf konservative Strukturen oder kapital-liberale Entscheidungen zurückzuführen. Das hat zwar nichts mit der heutigen Regierung zu tun, aber zumindest wird es mal der richtigen Partei zugeordnet. Wenn jetzt Neuwahlen wären, würde es wohl auf Rot-Grün hinauslaufen und die Bevölkerung würde denen die Schuld zu schieben, was bei der darauf folgenden Wahl die jetzigen Verhältnisse ergeben würde.
Abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht, dass die SPD schon wieder gefestigt genug ist, um die anstehenden Probleme zu bewältigen - und die Grünen würde ich zwar für eine mittelfristige Perspektive begrüßen, aber für kurzfristige Maßnahmen bei frisch geleehrten Kassen haben die auch keine Lösung.

Nachdem jetzt auch einige Landesverbände wieder unabhängiger aggieren und die Bundesratsmehrheiten auf Messers Schneide stehen, besteht imho aber auch kein dringender Bedarf. Die gröbsten Schwarz/Gelben-Fehler werden so verhindert und z.B. die Nummer mit der Brennelementesteuer weißt auch darauf hin, dass die alten Lobbystrukturen ein bißchen ins Hintertreffen geraten sind.

Somit hoffe ich einfach, dass die Politiker die Zeit bis zur nächsten Wahl nutzen, um sich auf ein System mit mehr als 2-3 wichtigen Parteien einzustellen. Die SPD schafft das auf Länderebene ja schon, die Grünen sind sowieso flexibel - und die FDP sollte die winkenden Zaunpfähle mitlerweile nicht mehr nur sehen, sondern spüren.
Damit wäre dann bei der nächsten Wahl ein wichtiger Schritt hin zu einer funktionierenden Demokratie gemacht. (der andere -mitdenkende Wähler- ist sowieso utopisch)


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Keine Meinung, ich habe davon nichts.


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

[X] Neuwahlen, besser heute als morgen!

Dies zu begründen fällt mir nicht ganz leicht. Ich möchte gerne Neuwahlen weil

- die CDU/CSU und FDP absolut gar nicht meine Parteien sind und es momentan so aussieht, als würden SPD und Grüne das Rennen machen, wenn jetzt gewählt werden würde.
- unsere aktuelle Regierung gefühlt nichts richtig macht (sofern sie denn überhaupt was macht)
- nahezu jeder Ansatz, den die Koalition vertritt oder Teile der Koalition vertreten, mir zu 100% gegen den Strich geht
- es selten in Deutschland eine Regierung gab, die so dermaßen vor der Wirtschaft einknickt und nur am Buckeln ist
- unsere Minister und Abgeordneten allesamt feige Schwanzeinzieher sind!

Vieles davon rechtfertigt aber eigentlich keine Neuwahlen. Dass die Mehrheit derjenigen die gewählt haben, eine andere Partei bevorzugt haben, als ich es gerne hätte, ist in einer Demokratie nun mal rechtens und legitim und da kann ich verlangen, dass so oft neu gewählt wird, bis mir persönlich das Ergebnis passt.

Und vor allem bezweifel ich, dass die Alternative mit SPD und Grüne es wirklich viel besser machen würden. Die sind genau so Konzeptlos und vertuschen das gerade nur dadurch recht gut, weil die Koalition ihnen momentan eine Steilvorlage nach der anderen bietet um sich selbst zu profilieren ohne wirklich selbst was leisten zu müssen. Immerhin sind sie in einigen Punkten nicht ganz so verblendet und hinterwäldlerisch und haben eine realistischere Einschätzung der Lage/Möglichkeiten als die CDSUFDP. Aber bleiben diese "positiven Eigenschaften" wenn sie die Oposition verlassen würden? Ich glaube nicht...

Außerdem ist es nun mal so, dass man dieses Land der Meckerer und Nörgler nicht vernünftig regiert werden kann, wenn man es nur darauf anlegt wiedergewählt zu werden. Und das ist nun mal leider die oberste Premisse jeder Regierung in diesem Land. Darum wird sich nie eine Regierung wirklich daran machen, die nötigen (und wohl leider für viele unbequeme) Reformen durchzuführen. Es wird unter Garantie immer nur ein kleines bisschen an den Stellrädchen gedreht werden, damit es irgendwie weitergeht. Wenn nötig, werden halt neue Schulden aufgenommen.

Es ist also ein Teufelskreis. Ein gewählte Regierung macht "nichts richtig", vieles falsch, erhöht überall ständig die Kosten, weil das aktuelle System es nicht anders her gibt und macht sich damit unbeliebt. Die Oposition weiß natürlich alles besser und mit etwas Glück wird sie dann bei der nächsten Wahl gewählt. Dann wiederholt sich aber das Trauerspiel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Die Diskussion über Zinsen&Co findet sich jetzt hier.


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

ich bin kein freund von vorschnellen protest-meinungen, würde aber in diesem fall auch mit "neuwahlen" antworten. ich weiß nicht, ob die regierungskoalition in der form noch die kurve kriegen kann...


----------



## Lartens (4. August 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Ich bin für Neuwahlen. Nicht wegen der Koalition, die ist schon wieder so peinlich - das es beinahe schon wieder lustig ist...

Mir geht Frau Merkel auf die Senkel mit Ihrer permanenten "nicht entscheiden könne(wollen)" Art.
Keine eigene Meinung zu rein gar nichts. Immer nur sinnentleerte Worthülsen. Verklausulierte "aber" Aussagen.


----------



## Tom3004 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*



biberchamp schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur geil wie sich immer alle über die Regierung aufregen, aber ihr ganzen pfosten wählt sie immer wieder.



Jetzt pass mal auf:
Wenn man zur Wahl geht und sich für eine Partei entscheidet, welche einem am besten gefällt, dann ist das besser, als wenn man garnicht geht und irgendeine andere Partei an die Macht kommt.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Was soll denn eine Neuwahl schon bringen? Schaut euch doch an wie die letzten Wahlen liefen. Nach der Wahl gibt es wieder Koalitionen und im Endeffekt sitzen wieder die Leute am Drücker, die man eigentlich mit einer Neuwahl weg haben wollte.

Wäre Schröder 2005 standhafter geblieben, hätte die CDU schon irgendwann eingelenkt und er wäre weiter Kanzler geblieben.

Aber ganz zum Schluss: Egal wer an die Macht kommt, im Endeffekt geht es doch sowiso nur um die eigenen Intressen sowie den Sponsoren vom Wahlkampf. Noch nie war Fetternwirtschaft so offensichtlich wie jetzt, und denen ist es mitlerweile nicht einmal mehr peinlich wenns öffentlich wird.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*

Mir ist es langsam egal was aus jener oder der nächsten Regierung wird. 

Demokratie stellt sich für mich langsam als schlechtestes System aller Systeme heraus (und das sage ich als ehemaliger Freund der Demokratie). 

Gewählt wird mehrheitlich eh nur noch von Ideologen/Demagogen (jene die das Wahlergebnis an sich aber dann eh nicht respektieren und sich gegen Rechtsentscheide mit Gewahlt und Protesten stellen. Nach bester NSDAP Art also) und insgesamt wird die Demokratie einfach immer mehr zur Sitzblockade gegen Freiheit und Eigenheit.


----------



## frEnzy (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Demokratie stellt sich für mich langsam als schlechtestes System aller Systeme heraus (und das sage ich als ehemaliger Freund der Demokratie).


Nenn mir doch mal eine bessere Alternative und begründe dies bitte auch. 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Gewählt wird mehrheitlich eh nur noch von Ideologen/Demagogen (jene die das Wahlergebnis an sich aber dann eh nicht respektieren und sich gegen Rechtsentscheide mit Gewahlt und Protesten stellen. Nach bester NSDAP Art also) und insgesamt wird die Demokratie einfach immer mehr zur Sitzblockade gegen Freiheit und Eigenheit.


Ach, die Mehrheit derjenigen, die von ihrem Wahlrecht gebrauch machen, sind also Ideologen oder Demagogen? Das beweiß mir erstmal. Bis dahin ist dies eine leere Behauptung von dir. Und ansonsten kannst du deinen Frust über die aktiven Gegner deines geliebten Stuttgart21 (darauf bezog sich doch dein Posting, oder?  ) ruhig in dem dafür passenden Thread lassen.

Generell sind "wir Deutschen" meiner Meinung nach eher noch viel zu demonstrationsfaul! Wir sollten unseren gewählten Volksvertretern ruhig öfter mal unsere Meinung sagen! Woher sollen die sonst wissen, wie sie entscheiden sollen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bundeskoalition - Neuwahlen oder Durchbeißen?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Gewählt wird mehrheitlich eh nur noch von Ideologen/Demagogen (jene die das Wahlergebnis an sich aber dann eh nicht respektieren und sich gegen Rechtsentscheide mit Gewahlt und Protesten stellen. Nach bester NSDAP Art also) und insgesamt wird die Demokratie einfach immer mehr zur Sitzblockade gegen Freiheit und Eigenheit.



Kleiner Tipp:
Demagogen könnens nicht sein, sonst wären die Straßen von Rednertribünen gesäumt, aber es gäbe niemanden mehr, der den Millionen von Schreihälsen zuhört.

Leute mit Idealen dagegen sind fester Bestandteil einer repräsentativen Demokratie. Der Bürger soll die politischen Fragen ja eben nicht selber entscheiden (das wäre direkte Demokratie bzw. fast schon Anarchie), sondern er soll Leute wählen, die seine Zielvorstellungen und seine Ideale im politischen Diskurs vertreten und die bestmögliche Annäherung an diese finden, die in der Praxis möglich ist.


----------

